# EVERYONE CAN GROW OPTUNIA CACTUS



## wellington (Aug 24, 2012)

Its good to 20 below.  So start planting those pads your buying.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 24, 2012)

Some of us have very brown thumbs, not to mention anything that can go wrong will go wrong in our attempts.   Temps are not the only thing to worry about, how about a loose herd of cattle trampling to smitherings your latest attempt at a cactus patch?


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 24, 2012)

wellington said:


> Its good to 20 below.  So start planting those pads your buying.



Which type of optunia cactus pads would you recommend to buy and how long would it take for one to grow? I've seen some on eBay but unsure of which variety to buy


----------



## wellington (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't have much of a green thumb either. But they are so easy. Heck even the ones that were just laying in a box, on my porch, that i was going to use for food, started growing new pads.
I don't have to worry about cattle stampede, only an occasional rat. Luckily they don't eat them.


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 24, 2012)

wellington said:


> I don't have much of a green thumb either. But they are so easy. Heck even the ones that were just laying in a box, on my porch, that i was going to use for food, started growing new pads.
> I don't have to worry about cattle stampede, only an occasional rat. Luckily they don't eat them.



I'm not green fingered either so glad to read they grow easily! What about the type though?


----------



## Itort (Aug 24, 2012)

Opuntia humafusa should grow anywhere in the UK with good drainage and full sun. Plant it in a sandy soil.


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 24, 2012)

Itort said:


> Opuntia humafusa should grow anywhere in the UK with good drainage and full sun. Plant it in a sandy soil.



Cheers! I'll look out for this one!


----------



## wellington (Aug 24, 2012)

The kind I got, not sure specific name, it's the spineless kind we all feed our torts. Planted in the yard/grass. No special dirt or sand, just planted them. They started growing in the box they came in first. Maybe two weeks to a month before I saw new growth. Then even faster.


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 24, 2012)

Just checked eBay and they do prickly pear and microdasys rufida? Will check humafusa at the garden centre.


----------



## wellington (Aug 24, 2012)

Prickly pear, the spineless kind is what I have. The ones with spines will work to, but who wants spines, when they have spineless.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 24, 2012)

prickly pear is not one specific plant, it is used to put all the species of Opuntia in a group, so what kinda of opuntia do you have wellington? prickly pear cactus could be many different types of Opuntia. you should post a picture of your cactus.


----------



## wellington (Aug 24, 2012)

These were the ones I bought http://www.tortoisesupply.com/products/Cactus-Pads-%2d-Spineless.html


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 24, 2012)

ooh i gotcha, Those pads arnt true spinless cactus pads, They have been despined by tortoise supply, so once you have your plant established it will start growing spines. If you want true spinless cactus pads the only person i know for sure to get the real ones from is Coastal on here, His site is coastalsilkworms.com, also the cacuts you have, you must be very carful handling pads straight off the plant, im sure you already experience the tiny spines that you cant see!


----------



## Itort (Aug 24, 2012)

wellington said:


> These were the ones I bought http://www.tortoisesupply.com/products/Cactus-Pads-%2d-Spineless.html


Opuntia ficus-indicus burbanki. These are a subtropical probably good outside to zone 7. If you live in south probably will grow for you.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't know what kind I have either! Len sent me a few varieties, but man they ALL are growing like weeds. They do have tiny little spines, that no matter what I do, stick all over my hands  

I've tried wearing gloves, burning them, cutting them off with a knife.... I always get those tiny little needles stuck in me!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 24, 2012)

opuntia ficus indica is what wellington has growing, according to tortoise supply website.


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 24, 2012)

Itort said:


> Opuntia ficus-indicus burbanki. These are a subtropical probably good outside to zone 7. If you live in south probably will grow for you.




I don't live in the south of England. I live up north lol so I'll be growing them indoors! Thanks for telling and showing me where you got yours from Wellington  and thanks to the green fingered people for your advice on this! I'm sure I'll find the right optunia. 



SulcataSquirt said:


> opuntia ficus indica is what wellington has growing, according to tortoise supply website.



Shall I look out for these ones too? I hope my red foot likes cactus pads after all my enquiries of types of ones to get!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 24, 2012)

Itort said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > These were the ones I bought http://www.tortoisesupply.com/products/Cactus-Pads-%2d-Spineless.html
> ...



It will not survive the winters in Virginia or Maryland (zone 7) if it is planted in the ground. You have to pot it and let it de- moisturize and keep it dry, If the ground has any moisture in it they turn to mush, Remember not all opuntia are the same, in fact not all zone 7s are the same, some are wetter than others, the zones are set mostly by average low temperatures, not taking ground moisture into account. I have killed a lot of different types of cactus plants, just to see how hardy they are, I have a lot that I can leave planted and quite a few that I keep in pots that in the winter are kept dry and protected from moisture that the low temps don't kill. Last winter don't count, (we didn't have one).


----------



## Itort (Aug 24, 2012)

A good source for plants in US is http://plants.usda.gov


----------



## wellington (Aug 24, 2012)

Itort said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > These were the ones I bought http://www.tortoisesupply.com/products/Cactus-Pads-%2d-Spineless.html
> ...



Sorry, but I am in zone 5 and they are good to 20 below.


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 24, 2012)

SulcataSquirt said:


> ooh i gotcha, Those pads arnt true spinless cactus pads, They have been despined by tortoise supply, so once you have your plant established it will start growing spines. If you want true spinless cactus pads the only person i know for sure to get the real ones from is Coastal on here, His site is coastalsilkworms.com, also the cacuts you have, you must be very carful handling pads straight off the plant, im sure you already experience the tiny spines that you cant see!



We don't remove spines from the pads prior to shipping.... Like I've got time for that!!!  There are tiny spines on ours, and essentially all cactus pads. I'm not sure I've ever seen a cactus pad that was so thornless that I would rub it against my naked bottom (try not to make a mental image out of that one). Ours will regrow just fine and not have spines as they grow any more than the original pads. 

The type of pads sold at RivenRock have less spines than ours, but they still have spines. We have a big patch of those growing here, but not yet to the point of selling them. Neither variety has enough spines that it's going to matter when feeding it to tortoises. 

Side note, I wouldn't claim that they are good "down to 20 below" as the OP said.... The root trunk can handle some pretty cold temps, but at about 25 degrees (_above_ 0), we were having the thinner pads freeze off on the RivenRock variety (which tend to be thinner than ours). The normal pads we sell are ok down to around 18 degrees and then they start freezing as well (depending on how long it is that cold for). Once they freeze, they basically die (turn real soft) and fall off. Like I said, the plant (lower, thicker parts) will survive some very cold temps, but if all the top of it freezes off each winter, you're not going to make any progress with it. I'm not sure I'd consider any of them great for Northern climates unless you can bring them in during the winter.


----------



## wellington (Aug 24, 2012)

SulcataSquirt said:


> ooh i gotcha, Those pads arnt true spinless cactus pads, They have been despined by tortoise supply, so once you have your plant established it will start growing spines. If you want true spinless cactus pads the only person i know for sure to get the real ones from is Coastal on here, His site is coastalsilkworms.com, also the cacuts you have, you must be very carful handling pads straight off the plant, im sure you already experience the tiny spines that you cant see!



Where is your info from. They are already growing, larger then the pads they sent me and no spines. If they have spines, then they also lied, as I asked if they were the spineless ones. Wouldn't be good business for them. They have hair like spines.

Sorry, Tyler already clarified about all the needles they are pulling out of their cactus, haha.
I don't know about the lower part only being able to survive. I also have no exact name of the cactus the person was talking about, as I didn't know about all the names other then prickly pear and it was spineless and looked exactly what I planted. So, i already thought they were my zone (5) hardy, then seen the reenforcment of hardy to 20 below. Now, with all you bubble busters  guess I will have to wait till next spring to see if they survive


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry didnt mean to bust no bubbles. I just wanted you to know that once you have a mature plant that their will be big spines coming out of the pads. it takes several months for the big spines to form. opuntia ficus indica google it and look at the images. I keep my cactus in big pots and put them in my sun room for winter. I will take some pictures and post them of the cactus i have, I have 3 mature plants that are true spineless, i have not seen one spine or tiny hair like spines. The cactus im talking about is coastals varigated and someother type of cactus that he doesnt have on his site right now, Im not sure the exact species but coastal im sure could tell you.


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 24, 2012)

wellington said:


> guess I will have to wait till next spring to see if they survive



If you planted them in the ground, just wrap them really heavy with burlap and/or plastic sheeting in the fall. It'll look like hell, but might pull through some pretty cold temps. A guy I used to work with had tomato plants here that would die in the winter, and he'd wrap them with Christmas lights (the nets) and then in clear plastic and he said the heat from the lights and protection from the plastic put him months ahead of everyone else in the spring.


----------



## wellington (Aug 24, 2012)

TylerStewart said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > guess I will have to wait till next spring to see if they survive
> ...



A friend of the family does the Xmas light thing too. Works good I hear. Thanks for the tip of wrapping the cactus. You know though, if it works, that means I won't need to buy any more, from you..


----------



## EP429 (Aug 25, 2012)

I need to break down & buy some of the spineless variety.
The spined stuff grows wild down here & is free if you're dumb enough to try cutting it down (me) but I'm kinda burned out on de-spining them.

For what it's worth, I've found that my welding gloves do a great job at keeping the little hair-like spines out of my skin


----------



## Aubs1220 (Aug 25, 2012)

I live in Northwest Indiana. I found some cactus pads at my local store ( Don't know what variety) I live in farming country so have good black soil- would that be ok to just stick in the ground and let it grow? Also, is it too late to do now? Hopefully freeze won't come until Nov, but who knows.


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2012)

Aubs1220 said:


> I live in Northwest Indiana. I found some cactus pads at my local store ( Don't know what variety) I live in farming country so have good black soil- would that be ok to just stick in the ground and let it grow?



It will grow if you plant it. Just not sure now if it will survive the winters. I know some will, but don't know the specific name of them. According to info I had found on the Internet, most optunia will survive zones 4 and above. However, I am finding on this forum, that some needs to be in zone 7 and up. Try it and see if they survive the winter, or bring them in if you don't want to chance it. But, yes you can plant it and it will grow.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 25, 2012)

SulcataSquirt said:


> Sorry didnt mean to bust no bubbles. I just wanted you to know that once you have a mature plant that their will be big spines coming out of the pads. it takes several months for the big spines to form. opuntia ficus indica google it and look at the images.



The images that come up when you GOOGLE it show many *different *varieties of opuntia. The so-called spineless varieties actually DO NOT grow long spines (glochids). They DO have tiny stickery hairs in each little spot on the pad, but not great big spines. I have several mature plants that are well over 10' tall. They DO NOT have long glochids, only tiny stickers.

Here's a good article on spineless prickly pear cactus. If you scroll down and look at close-up pictures of mature pads, you can see the tiny hair-like glochids, but NO great big long ones:

http://desertification.wordpress.co...to-combat-desertification-willem-van-cotthem/


----------



## Aubs1220 (Aug 25, 2012)

wellington said:


> Aubs1220 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Northwest Indiana. I found some cactus pads at my local store ( Don't know what variety) I live in farming country so have good black soil- would that be ok to just stick in the ground and let it grow?
> ...



It'll be an experiment and I'll only be out 3 bucks if it doesn't work. Project for the afternoon!


----------



## Aubs1220 (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh one more question- How quickly do they grow on average? When should I consider my experiment a failure or success?


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 25, 2012)

The cactus I have growing doesnt not have the spines nor does it have the little hairs, i can run my hands up and down the pads, they do not have little pores where the tiny hairs grow out of. I also have the so called "spineless" cactus also, which grows the little red hairs that are needle shape and cant see them once they are in your fingers. Also, of course their are many different pictures of cactus when you google opuntia ficus indica but you have to find the picture that say opuntia ficus indica under it and it will show you what the mature plant looks like.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Aug 25, 2012)

SulcataSquirt said:


> Sorry didnt mean to bust no bubbles. I just wanted you to know that once you have a mature plant that their will be big spines coming out of the pads. it takes several months for the big spines to form. opuntia ficus indica google it and look at the images. I keep my cactus in big pots and put them in my sun room for winter. I will take some pictures and post them of the cactus i have, I have 3 mature plants that are true spineless, i have not seen one spine or tiny hair like spines. The cactus im talking about is coastals varigated and someother type of cactus that he doesnt have on his site right now, Im not sure the exact species but coastal im sure could tell you.



Hey if you could help me get the name of these so i can buy them off of whomever you purchased them from i would greatly appreciate it!!! I really want to plant these for my 4 sulcatas


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2012)

Tortoisesupply.com is where I got mine.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2012)

SulcataSquirt said:


> The cactus I have growing doesnt not have the spines nor does it have the little hairs, i can run my hands up and down the pads, they do not have little pores where the tiny hairs grow out of. I also have the so called "spineless" cactus also, which grows the little red hairs that are needle shape and cant see them once they are in your fingers. Also, of course their are many different pictures of cactus when you google opuntia ficus indica but you have to find the picture that say opuntia ficus indica under it and it will show you what the mature plant looks like.



At 14.99 a pad, I will stick with the ones I have. Spineless with the little hairs,that don't bother me a bit. You can just scratch it gone, at least I can.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Aug 25, 2012)

So do the ones you have grow spines? Or are those pictures a comparison? Thanks



wellington said:


> At 14.99 a pad, I will stick with the ones I have. Spineless with the little hairs,that don't bother me a bit. You can just scratch it gone, at least I can.



So out of a pad grows a whole plant? Or how does planting them work?


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 25, 2012)

picture 2,4,5,6,7 are my true spineless cactus, not one spine or hair, they are from coastal. Picture 3 i dont even touch that cactus very dangerous! i got it from a customers yard I did some work in, picture 8 i got some cactus pads from dorisviola on ebay, they have tiny hair spines growings now, picture 9 is a "spineless" cactus, haha it just happend to have little tiny red spines everywhere and also has sprouted out about 10-15 random inch spines. 

All it takes is one pad, or half, you just have to make sure the bottom is dryed and calloused before you plant it.


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2012)

I bought mine from Tyler of tortoise supply.com. 4 pounds for 11.95. Don't know how many pads, but deff more then one. They also have a special going on, 10 pounds for 18.95. The ones that are 14.99 for one pad, that is from the place SulcataSquirt is talking about. One pad will get you some new pads, not sure how many, mine have 1-2 new pads growing on each one. I planted about 5-7 pads, two of mine doesn't have anything new growing. Will be a while before you will have a good supply if you only plant one.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Aug 25, 2012)

SulcataSquirt said:


> picture 2,4,5,6,7 are my true spineless cactus, not one spine or hair, they are from coastal. Picture 3 i dont even touch that cactus very dangerous! i got it from a customers yard I did some work in, picture 8 i got some cactus pads from dorisviola on ebay, they have tiny hair spines growings now, picture 9 is a "spineless" cactus, haha it just happend to have little tiny red spines everywhere and also has sprouted out about 10-15 random inch spines.



Oh wow cool, hey i would like to have some of your spineless type too because im thinking that true spineless a but difficult to find, where can i get some just like yours? I already buy from tortoisesupply when i need some stuff

So how would i prepare it for planting? Could i cut it in half and plant it? Or does one pad have to stay intact to plant? I think i mightve read wrong


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't have the ones that SulcataSquirt is talking about. However he gets the from 
coastalsilkworms.com


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 25, 2012)

Can u feed any type of cactus? I've been looking everywhere around here, but cannot find any labeled optunia (in Baltimore md) I am planning to order some from Costal as soon as I run to the bank... I really don't mind buying online, especially since the $ is going to a fellow member, but I would prefer to purchase it locally so I don't have to worry about shipping and waiting, u know? Same thing w/seed blends... I'm trying to get a jump on winter by growing weeds and such indoors... The closest seed blend to what I'm looking for is tlady's seed mix (or something like that) but it's in the uk and insanely expensive to ship to the us...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 25, 2012)

I would pm coastal on here and ask him what he has avaiable, the varigated cactus on his site is a bit pricey, but sometimes he runs really good deals on it, expecially if you buy other cactus from him too, I just know that i really enjoy not messing with the spines, pick off pad, give to tortoise, no work or pain. haha I just wanted to share what i have since people are always complaining about the spines, the plants i have growing are all organiclly grown and when ever i pick a pad it causes little buds to form that will turn in to pads the size of my hand it about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2012)

SulcataSquirt said:


> I would pm coastal on here and ask him what he has avaiable, the varigated cactus on his site is a bit pricey, but sometimes he runs really good deals on it, expecially if you buy other cactus from him too, I just know that i really enjoy not messing with the spines, pick off pad, give to tortoise, no work or pain. haha I just wanted to share what i have since people are always complaining about the spines, the plants i have growing are all organiclly grown and when ever i pick a pad it causes little buds to form that will turn in to pads the size of my hand it about 1-2 weeks.



So, the pictures are of your cactus? Or just cactus off the Internet? Great variety if yours.



Atra42o said:


> Can u feed any type of cactus? I've been looking everywhere around here, but cannot find any labeled optunia (in Baltimore md) I am planning to order some from Costal as soon as I run to the bank... I really don't mind buying online, especially since the $ is going to a fellow member, but I would prefer to purchase it locally so I don't have to worry about shipping and waiting, u know?



Any type of optunia is all I know of.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a hard time finding cactus locally besides a few mexican grocery stores have them, but they are despined so if planted the new pads will have spines. Its all up to you, I happend to get my pads from coastal when he had some dort of deal running last year. As for planted the pads, use a good well drained soil, you can plant a whole cactus pad or cut it in a few pieces and let the cuts dry up for a week. This will turn 1 pad to how many ever pieces you cut it in too, just remember the smaller you cut it the smaller the base of your cactus will be so i like to keep mine whole when i plant them.

wellington- those are all my cactus started from single pads that i have picked up. Sometimes i will feed the ones with the spines but its just such a pain compared to just pull a pad off the other ones a feeding it. I know its not for everyone, but one little thing to make life easier, ill take it! haha







If you look at the smallest pot that is the plant that i cut the pad it too 3's The other 2 i had growin it squirts home but they have since been destroyed.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 25, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> Can u feed any type of cactus? I've been looking everywhere around here, but cannot find any labeled optunia (in Baltimore md) I am planning to order some from Costal as soon as I run to the bank... I really don't mind buying online, especially since the $ is going to a fellow member, but I would prefer to purchase it locally so I don't have to worry about shipping and waiting, u know? Same thing w/seed blends... I'm trying to get a jump on winter by growing weeds and such indoors... The closest seed blend to what I'm looking for is tlady's seed mix (or something like that) but it's in the uk and insanely expensive to ship to the us...



I am a hour and half from BWI Airport I can give you all the rooted opuntia plants you want, if you can come and get it. several different types, some are still blooming.


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 25, 2012)

Len said:


> I am a hour and half from BWI Airport I can give you all the rooted opuntia plants you want, if you can come and get it. several different types, some are still blooming.



Really?!? Are u serious? Thank u so much!!! I'll pay for them... Where exactly are u located?


----------



## Laurie (Aug 25, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> Really?!? Are u serious? Thank u so much!!! I'll pay for them... Where exactly are u located?



He's serious! Len is very generous, he sent me a whole bunch of plants


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 25, 2012)

Laurie said:


> He's serious! Len is very generous, he sent me a whole bunch of plants



Wow, that is really nice... I cant thank everyone enough... U guys always go above and beyond and I'm truly grateful to have u


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 25, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > I am a hour and half from BWI Airport I can give you all the rooted opuntia plants you want, if you can come and get it. several different types, some are still blooming.
> ...



Yes, I'm serious, No charge, Head south on RT 3 which runs into RT 301, 2 miles after crossing the Nice Bridge take a left to Colonial Beach Va.


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 25, 2012)

Len said:


> Yes, I'm serious, No charge, Head south on RT 3 which runs into RT 301, 2 miles after crossing the Nice Bridge take a left to Colonial Beach Va.



Thank u so much, u are the best!!! Do u need anything? When would be the best time to come?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Aug 25, 2012)

*Side note, I wouldn't claim that they are good "down to 20 below" as the OP said.... The root trunk can handle some pretty cold temps, but at about 25 degrees (above 0), we were having the thinner pads freeze off on the RivenRock variety (which tend to be thinner than ours).* 

OMG, I never thought I'd be in the position of saying Thank you to Tyler (exempting those inevitable images of cactus T.P.), butt I agree there are climates, like Colorado, that will fail to grow these very necessary cactus fruits. We still have to fly to Texas in the fall to pick them up from H.E.B. grocery stores. Tyler, do you know of a variety that grow in cold, high-altitude climates like Colorado?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 25, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I'm serious, No charge, Head south on RT 3 which runs into RT 301, 2 miles after crossing the Nice Bridge take a left to Colonial Beach Va.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2012)

I might not have the right cold hardy kind, I am not sure. I may have misunderstood the temp this person said. I could have sworn he said 20 below, however, I could be wrong. But I am not wrong on all the different optunia that can grow in the northern cold climates. Check out this and you will see all the cactus that is cold hardy  http://coldhardycactus.com/Pages/Opuntia.htm. I believe there is even one for Colorado


----------



## Itort (Aug 26, 2012)

If you are looking for a cold hardy prickly pear the one you want is Opuntia Humifusa. If fact they grow wild Chicagoland (though protected). I will post pictures of my starts in Iowa (180 miles west of Chitown) later. There is a spineless O. Humifusa for sale, you just have to specify that specie. Like all things if they can't tell you what they are selling and claims don't match reality go elsewhere. Check out USDA plant site I posted earlier and you will suitable plants for your area.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Aug 26, 2012)

wellington said:


> I might not have the right cold hardy kind, I am not sure. I may have misunderstood the temp this person said. I could have sworn he said 20 below, however, I could be wrong. But I am not wrong on all the different optunia that can grow in the northern cold climates. Check out this and you will see all the cactus that is cold hardy  http://coldhardycactus.com/Pages/Opuntia.htm. I believe there is even one for Colorado



Thanks, I will check. It would be nice to have a plant so I could give Taco fresh cactus fruit. Supposedly they are essential to the nutritional needs of Chaco tortoises (though in the past, she has shown only mild interest in them, being the world's pickiest eater, no matter how hard I try to tempt her with the "right" foods).


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is a pic of 6 of the different opuntia that grow here without any special care for winter temps which sometimes are in the low teens for short periods, the ground is pretty much moist to wet all winter but very seldom freezes very deep. Notice the 3 to the left have long spines and the 3 to the right don't, the 2 smaller bottom center are examples of humifusa, one with spines and one spineless.I have some more spineless that I am working with now to see how hardy they, so far so good, but last winter wasn't much of a test winter, the winter before was very cold but also very dry for this area. Maybe we will have a normal winter this year. I think everybody can grow opuntia cactus, you just need to find the right kind for your area.


----------



## wellington (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you know what zone your in? Also, that's what i have been trying to say


----------



## Itort (Aug 26, 2012)

These are Opuntia Humifusa from eastern South Dakota (zone 4) growing in Bettendorf, Iowa (zone 5) for at least 30 years. These plants easily survive -20 degrees and even -40 degrees for short periods.


----------



## wellington (Aug 26, 2012)

Itort said:


> These are Opuntia Humifusa from eastern South Dakota (zone 4) growing in Bettendorf, Iowa (zone 5) for at least 30 years. These plants easily survive -20 degrees and even -40 degrees for short periods.



Ha, I did hear it right, thank you.
 to everyone else doubting me


----------



## Itort (Aug 26, 2012)

wellington said:


> Do you know what zone your in? Also, that's what i have been trying to say


To find plant zone you are in an excellant source is; http://plants.usda.gov. This site will also tell you of eatability of the plant and growth habit ect.


----------

